# Ban on testing kitchen products on animals



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Doesnt go far enough imo!

How animal testing is cleaning up: Ban on use for washing up liquid, bleach and disinfectant | Mail Online


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the tagline 'testing on animals often causes illness or even death' pity they didn't add 'but _always_ causes suffering'


----------

